# Vaccine death .....



## charry

This is just one person, ..How many aren’t they telling us about.........how many more , will it affect......?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-58330796


----------



## fmdog44

Not to mention the millions turning in to lizards.


----------



## Judycat




----------



## Butterfly

fmdog44 said:


> Not to mention the millions turning in to lizards.



Or becoming magnetized, or rendered sterile, or having a microchip inserted withe vaccine.


----------



## Butterfly

charry said:


> This is just one person, ..How many aren’t they telling us about.........how many more , will it affect......?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-58330796



What about the millions who have died of the virus??


----------



## charry

Butterfly said:


> What about the millions who have died of the virus??


Thats the chance we take butterfly , most were over 80 with underline illness s...
But so many , healthy, under 40s have died of the vaccine ....
And now they want to give it to our children .....my mind boggles
We will never know the true numbers ,  that have died from the virus and the vaccines,
I’m just glad I’ve refused it to be honest !!....


----------



## charry

Butterfly said:


> Or becoming magnetized, or rendered sterile, or having a microchip inserted withe vaccine.


So true butterfly .....and having our DNA taken away.....!!


----------



## win231

I'm sure there are other deaths we're not going to hear about.
They have to say it's "Rare" or they won't sell vaccines.


----------



## win231

Butterfly said:


> What about the millions who have died of the virus??


You bought into the gross exaggeration to sell vaccines.


----------



## Devi

Well, we had Covid-19, got over it and here we are. That's what's called "natural immunity" — we got it and our bodies did fight it off, and can continue to do so.


----------



## Aneeda72

Where specifically can I get the Covid 19 vaccine that will kill me?  Cause with the amount of daily pain I am there are days, most days, where death by vaccine would be welcome.  But all I got from getting two covid vaccine shots was a slight greenish glow at night.

It is nice cause now I can see my way to the toilet without turning on a light.


----------



## Aneeda72

Butterfly said:


> What about the millions who have died of the virus??


Deleted, I misread what you wrote.


----------



## suds00

unfortunately one person passes away allegedly from receiving the vaccine..this does not make the case that someone is hiding something.think of the lives saved.


----------



## win231

suds00 said:


> unfortunately one person passes away allegedly from receiving the vaccine..this does not make the case that someone is hiding something.think of the lives saved.


We'd have to believe that only one person died from the vaccine.  Not everyone believes that - especially when the information comes from people who have lied to us before - and have good reason to lie to us now.
Others may not die but may have serious health consequences from the vaccine.
That's why the vaccine is a personal choice.


----------



## Irwin

People have died from the flu vaccine, too, and from routine surgical procedures. Sh*t happens.


----------



## John cycling

Aneeda72 said:


> with the amount of daily pain I am there are days, most days, where death by vaccine would be welcome.



That's probably why most people willingly get the well known toxic petro-drug-chemical concoctions.
Finally there's a reason to get shot with the poisons, the same reason people jump from high places to their deaths.
Personally, since I want to keep being healthy and alive, I stay far, far away from such dangerous things.


----------



## win231

Irwin said:


> People have died from the flu vaccine, too, and from routine surgical procedures. Sh*t happens.


Not a problem for me.  I've never had a flu shot, either.
Nothing wrong with surgery, either - IF the benefit is worth the risk.


----------



## suds00

a right-wing talk show host misrepresented the facts about the virus;didn't get the vaccine,caught the virus and died.the facts are the facts.


----------



## Forerunner

Aneeda72 said:


> Where specifically can I get the Covid 19 vaccine that will kill me?  Cause with the amount of daily pain I am there are days, most days, where death by vaccine would be welcome.  But all I got from getting two covid vaccine shots was a slight greenish glow at night.
> 
> It is nice cause now I can see my way to the toilet without turning on a light.


You need a sense of humor, that's for sure! Lol


----------



## MarciKS

charry said:


> This is just one person, ..How many aren’t they telling us about.........how many more , will it affect......?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-58330796


She got the vaccine on April 29th. She waited 17 days to go see someone about those headaches. That part is not the fault of the vaccine. Had she gone in when they first started she might still be alive.

PS: Thanks for sharing the article and no offense toward you.


----------



## Don M.

I'm sure there have been deaths attributed to these vaccines.  However, when compared to the number of lives that have been saved by getting vaccinated, the odds are very much in the vaccines favor.


----------



## Aneeda72

John cycling said:


> That's probably why most people willingly get the well known toxic petro-drug-chemical concoctions.
> Finally there's a reason to get shot with the poisons, the same reason people jump from high places to their deaths.
> Personally, since I want to keep being healthy and alive, I stay far, far away from such dangerous things.


Obviously I am not healthy


----------



## Ladybj

Butterfly said:


> What about the millions who have died of the virus??


No disrespect but "Allegedly" millions died.


----------



## Ladybj

Irwin said:


> People have died from the flu vaccine, too, and from routine surgical procedures. Sh*t happens.


If Covid was out when I had the flu vaccine..they probably would have diagnosed me with Covid... It was pretty rough on me.


----------



## Ladybj

Don M. said:


> I'm sure there have been deaths attributed to these vaccines.  However, when compared to the number of lives that have been saved by getting vaccinated, the odds are very much in the vaccines favor.


But isn't there a booster shot coming out for people that have been vaccinated?  So how effected is the vaccine?


----------



## Ladybj

suds00 said:


> unfortunately one person passes away allegedly from receiving the vaccine..this does not make the case that someone is hiding something.think of the lives saved.


One life is one too many.


----------



## win231

MarciKS said:


> She got the vaccine on April 29th. She waited 17 days to go see someone about those headaches. That part is not the fault of the vaccine. Had she gone in when they first started she might still be alive.
> 
> PS: Thanks for sharing the article and no offense toward you.


I've never seen a doctor for a headache.  She probably didn't connect the headache to the vaccine because she wanted to believe the vaccine is safe & effective.  That's what most people who get the vaccine _want _to believe.
Besides, we've been told to _"Expect to feel ill after the vaccine because......that proves it's working."_
Had she not had the vaccine, she'd still be alive.  And (like myself & thousands of others) never had Covid, or (like thousands of others) had it & recovered.
You're trying to blame the patient because you don't want to blame the vaccine.


----------



## Knight

I Googled "How many people have died from the covid-19 virus. Far to many references so I chose this one that had a long list of the methodology used. Quite a comprehensive list.  
https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/daily-covid-cases-deaths?country=~OWID_WRL

Now about deaths from being vaccinated. I Googled "How many people have died after getting a vaccine?"  I found this & the story the op led with.

Between December 2020 and July 19th, 2021, VAERS received 6,207 reports of death (0.0018% of doses) among people who got a vaccine, but this does not mean the vaccine caused these deaths. Doctors and safety monitors carefully review the details of each case to see if it might be linked to the vaccine. There are three deaths that appear to be linked to blood clots that occurred after people got the J&J vaccine. Since we now know how to correctly treat people who develop these blood clots, future deaths related to this very rare side effect can be prevented.

After careful review of the additional data, doctors have decided that there is no evidence at all that the vaccines contributed to the other patient deaths. Nonetheless, the CDC and FDA will continue to investigate every single report of death (and other adverse events) reported to VAERS.
https://covid-101.org/science/how-many-people-have-died-from-the-vaccine-in-the-u-s/

Boring I know to find facts showing that millions have died from the virus but not many from the vaccine. Pro or con the virus is real & the choice to be vaccinated or not is just that, a choice. The virus was spreading & taking thousands of lives world wide & that scared people. Death from a vaccine wasn't unexpected. Get a vaccine now was what was wanted not 7 to 10 years from now. A risk for sure to get a vaccine so fast but was there really a choice?


----------



## charry

Knight said:


> I Googled "How many people have died from the covid-19 virus. Far to many references so I chose this one that had a long list of the methodology used. Quite a comprehensive list.
> https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/daily-covid-cases-deaths?country=~OWID_WRL
> 
> Now about deaths from being vaccinated. I Googled "How many people have died after getting a vaccine?"  I found this & the story the op led with.
> 
> Between December 2020 and July 19th, 2021, VAERS received 6,207 reports of death (0.0018% of doses) among people who got a vaccine, but this does not mean the vaccine caused these deaths. Doctors and safety monitors carefully review the details of each case to see if it might be linked to the vaccine. There are three deaths that appear to be linked to blood clots that occurred after people got the J&J vaccine. Since we now know how to correctly treat people who develop these blood clots, future deaths related to this very rare side effect can be prevented.
> 
> After careful review of the additional data, doctors have decided that there is no evidence at all that the vaccines contributed to the other patient deaths. Nonetheless, the CDC and FDA will continue to investigate every single report of death (and other adverse events) reported to VAERS.
> https://covid-101.org/science/how-many-people-have-died-from-the-vaccine-in-the-u-s/
> 
> Boring I know to find facts showing that millions have died from the virus but not many from the vaccine. Pro or con the virus is real & the choice to be vaccinated or not is just that, a choice. The virus was spreading & taking thousands of lives world wide & that scared people. Death from a vaccine wasn't unexpected. Get a vaccine now was what was wanted not 7 to 10 years from now. A risk for sure to get a vaccine so fast but was there really a choice?


Don’t believe anything google says knight....it always contradicts itself !


----------



## Jennina

Butterfly said:


> Or becoming magnetized, or rendered sterile, or having a microchip inserted withe vaccine.


I honestly don't know who's being serious and who's being sarcastic.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jennina said:


> I honestly don't know who's being serious and who's being sarcastic.


It is sometimes hard to tell, isn’t it?


----------



## Devi

charry said:


> Don’t believe anything google says knight....it always contradicts itself !


What Charry said. There's a reason for that.

It's easy to assume that Google (and Bing/Yahoo/DuckDuckGo/etc.) are _recommending_ pages listed at the top of their search results. But it's not as if people at Google/etc. _personally_ read and evaluate the pages listed in response to a search. No, the list of responses is assembled according to a formula.  Google/Bing/etc. attempt to keep their respective search formulas secret, since being listed at the top of a search results page for a given search can have a huge impact on a website's success.

While Google/etc. (called "search engines") can cause certain websites or website pages to have more importance in their search results than others, there's an entire internet marketing industry dedicated to getting high listings (or "high rankings") in search engines. This industry is self-titled "search engine optimization" — which is a misnomer, since people who do this don't "optimize" search engines, but alter websites (and do other things) in order to obtain those rankings.

And, all that said, Google and other search engines appear <wink, wink> to have a vested interest in showing some information over others. But, such is life.

And, back to the topic at hand.


----------



## Jennina

Aneeda72 said:


> It is sometimes hard to tell, isn’t it?


I know


----------



## Tom 86

I'm a firm believer.  When you are born God gives you so much time on this earth.  So some get sick & die early.  Others will go over 100.  Some get sick from some germ., others get sick from an experimental drug or procedure & they all die when their time is up. 

  There is NO cheating God.  When your time is up, You go.


----------



## John cycling

Knight said:


> After careful review of the additional data, doctors have decided that there is no evidence at all that the vaccines contributed to the other patient deaths. Nonetheless, the CDC and FDA will continue to investigate every single report of death (and other adverse events) reported to VAERS.



Actually I've seen quite a few scientists, virologists, and doctors say that the vaccines are dangerous and destructive.
Therefore, that information you posted is not true.  What they are trying to say is that evidence doesn't matter, but it does.
Ryan Cole, M.D. - "Covid-19 Vaccines and Autopsy" <--
Numerous reports of Covid-19 vaccination deaths and failures. <-- plus CDC coverups of the deaths.



Knight said:


> Boring I know to find facts showing that millions have died from the virus but not many from the vaccine.  Pro or con the virus is real.



The basic truth of this whole fiasco, is that the imaginary virus has never been isolated.
Therefore, saying that people died from it can't be true either.  And I've never found any evidence that anyone has.
The statement on virus isolation, <--
A look at Koch's Postulates <-- and virus isolation;
A complete refutation <-- of the whole virus theory house of cards.


----------



## Devi

I posted this in another thread, but will add it here:

I found this interesting:
Scientists: Fully vaccinated carry 251 times the Covid viral load as unvaccinated
https://www.worldtribune.com/scient...1-times-the-covid-viral-load-as-unvaccinated/

Quick snippet:
"The researchers, who detailed their findings in a paper by the prestigious Oxford University Clinical Research Group published Aug. 10 in The Lancet, found that while the jab moderates symptoms of infection, it also allows vaccinated individuals to carry unusually high viral loads without becoming ill at first, potentially transforming them into pre-symptomatic superspreaders."


----------



## Knight

John cycling said:


> Actually I've seen quite a few scientists, virologists, and doctors say that the vaccines are dangerous and destructive.
> Therefore, that information you posted is completely false.



It would be nice if you provided a reference


John cycling said:


> The basic truth of this whole fiasco, is that the imaginary virus has never been isolated.
> Therefore, saying that people died from it can't be true either.  And I've never found any evidence that anyone has.


Same for this one
It would be nice if you provided a reference
At bare minimum having  away to search for answers has value. 

If the deaths world wide are from an  imaginary  virus what do you attribute those to?


----------



## Judycat




----------



## Don M.

It seems that this Pro/Anti vaccine argument will be with us for as long as the virus is an issue.  Personally, I just hope that those who deny the severity of this virus, and the value of the vaccines, have the good sense to stay isolated.  

There are a lot of patients laying in the hospitals who seem to have a common denominator....."I wish I had gotten the vaccine".


----------



## Irwin

*Fact Check-Study did not find vaccinated healthcare workers carry 251 times the viral load of those who were unvaccinated*
​The paper does not conclude that fully vaccinated healthcare workers carry 251 times the viral load of the virus compared to unvaccinated healthcare workers. Rather, it concludes that “viral loads of breakthrough Delta variant infection cases were 251 times higher than those of cases infected with old strains detected between March-April 2020.”​https://www.reuters.com/article/fac...-of-those-who-were-unvaccinated-idUSL1N2PX1HH​


----------



## charry

Tom 86 said:


> I'm a firm believer.  When you are born God gives you so much time on this earth.  So some get sick & die early.  Others will go over 100.  Some get sick from some germ., others get sick from an experimental drug or procedure & they all die when their time is up.
> 
> There is NO cheating God.  When your time is up, You go.


Yep Tom , what will be.....will be , I’m afraid .....whoever spins the decisions......!


----------



## win231

Don M. said:


> It seems that this Pro/Anti vaccine argument will be with us for as long as the virus is an issue.  Personally, I just hope that those who deny the severity of this virus, and the value of the vaccines, have the good sense to stay isolated.
> 
> There are a lot of patients laying in the hospitals who seem to have a common denominator....."I wish I had gotten the vaccine".


Yes, when someone doesn't say what you want them to say, just say it for them.


----------



## John cycling

win231 said:


> Yes, when someone doesn't say what you want them to say, just say it for them.



Dead people tell no tales.   



Knight said:


> It would be nice if you provided a reference
> At bare minimum having a way to search for answers has value.



I agree, and have added those to my previous message.


----------



## Don M.

John cycling said:


> Dead people tell no tales.
> I agree, and have added those to my previous message.



Yup, and if you buy into this Quacks statements, it's easy to see why you feel as you do.

https://www.factcheck.org/2021/04/s...ess-claims-about-safety-of-covid-19-vaccines/


----------



## John cycling

Don M. said:


> Yup, and if you buy into this Quacks statements, it's easy to see why you feel as you do.



Nope, I don't buy into those Quack fact checking statements put out by vaccination executives, but you do.
Intelligent people DO look at the facts, make up their own minds, and don't depend on vaccination company CEOs to
tell them how to think and what to do.  Also, as one of these intelligent people, I know for a fact that we are interested in
the truth and can find it for themselves, rather than those trying to hide their ignorance behind personal attacks and derision.


----------



## Jennina

I liked your post but missed this line. 


Aneeda72 said:


> Cause with the amount of daily pain I am there are days, most days, where death by vaccine would be welcome.


You were just kidding, right? Besides death by chocolate is better.  Hope you have a pain-free weekend.


----------



## Don M.

John cycling said:


> Also, as one of these intelligent people,
> 
> "Intelligent"?...or "gullible"?


----------



## suds00

requiring a booster shot for any vaccine is not unusual.


----------



## Aneeda72

suds00 said:


> requiring a booster shot for any vaccine is not unusual.


My doctor said currently the recommendation is 8 months after the last shot.  My pharmacist said if I want the booster now she will give it to me, but I am going to wait the recommended period.  So unless it changes, I will get the flu shot in September and the Covid-19 booster in November


----------



## Pauline1954

charry said:


> This is just one person, ..How many aren’t they telling us about.........how many more , will it affect......?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-58330796


People wouldnt believe it unless cdc said it. Which they arent. We havent heard the beginning of the worse part.   I am sure of it.  I do research everyday following links and stories from the sources Ive found. I can also tell you we are lied to about ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine. Anyone wanting the links to the document let me know.  Ive done more research on ivermectin and it was considered a wonder drug in the seventies and the scientist won an award for it if i remember correctly. Id have to go back and read the medical document but wouldnt be that dificult to find.


----------



## Pauline1954

Butterfly said:


> What about the millions who have died of the virus??


The point you miss is why are they giving it to us when the 25 death count was reached and now beyond this. After 25 dead in a trial they are supposed to close the program down. Ive heard this from the inventor of the mRna and other doctors and scientists.  But we are way the heck over that count. And they are still testing it out.


----------



## win231

Pauline1954 said:


> People wouldnt believe it unless cdc said it. Which they arent. We havent heard the beginning of the worse part.   I am sure of it.  I do research everyday following links and stories from the sources Ive found. I can also tell you we are lied to about ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine. Anyone wanting the links to the document let me know.  Ive done more research on ivermectin and it was considered a wonder drug in the seventies and the scientist won an award for it if i remember correctly. Id have to go back and read the medical document but wouldnt be that dificult to find.


_We can *always *expect to be lied to where money is concerned.  _I've been through it with Dept. of Water & Power for 2 years & after I contacted the Mayor with proof of their FRAUDULENT BILLING & FRAUDULENT METER READINGS, they had to pay huge fines & the Mayor's office forced them to not bill me for ANYTHING FOR 2 YEARS.  Thieves don't always hang around dark parking lots - many work in offices.

The L.A. Tax Collector's office tried to raise my property taxes on my house's reassessed value after my parents died by trying to turn the change of ownership into a sale, & also tried to make us pay fines & interest for _"Past Due Property Taxes." _ They put liens on my house & demanded over $32,000.00 plus fines, penalties & interest, even though our probate attorney repeatedly sent them the proper legal forms that specifically said a property passed down to blood relatives cannot be reassessed. 
They Tax Collector KNEW this & still tried to collect fines, penalties, etc.  FOR THREE YEARS, EVEN THOUGH THEY KNEW THEY HAD NO LEGAL BASIS. They just wanted to rip me off & they thought they could intimidate me into paying by threatening to take our house from us.
I phoned the tax office & tried to communicate with them politely & the moron told  me, _"Just pay it & if we find that you didn't owe it, we'll give you a refund."_  Yeah....they'll tie me up with huge legal fees & it will take years of litigation.

I told them they were the worst criminal scum.  Then I wrote to the council person in my district AND the Mayor.   Last week, (just before I wrote to the Governor) I received a notice from the Tax Office that the Lien has been lifted.   Well.......they tried their best.........
I have a souvenir - a 1-foot high stack of tax bills, lien notices & threats to "Sell my house at auction" if I don't pay.
_*When you mess with the best, you lose like the rest. *_ 

Yeah.....  I'm quite familiar with scare tactics.
_"You must get the vaccine or you'll lose your job & your doctor won't see you."
"You must get the vaccine to protect others."  _(even though they already admitted the vaccine does not prevent transmission to others)
_"You must get the vaccine or you'll get sick & die - or end up in one of those (imaginary) meat trucks in hospital parking lots."
"You must believe everything we tell you - without questioning."_


----------



## Pauline1954

win231 said:


> _We can *always *expect to be lied to where money is concerned.  _I've been through it with Dept. of Water & Power for 2 years & after I contacted the Mayor with proof of their FRAUDULENT BILLING & FRAUDULENT METER READINGS, they had to pay huge fines & the Mayor's office forced them to not bill me for ANYTHING FOR 2 YEARS.  Thieves don't always hang around dark parking lots - many work in offices.
> 
> The L.A. Tax Collector's office tried to raise my property taxes on my house's reassessed value after my parents died by trying to turn the change of ownership into a sale, & also tried to make us pay fines & interest for _"Past Due Property Taxes." _ They put liens on my house & demanded over $32,000.00 plus fines, penalties & interest, even though our probate attorney repeatedly sent them the proper legal forms that specifically said a property passed down to blood relatives cannot be reassessed.
> They Tax Collector KNEW this & still tried to collect fines, penalties, etc.  FOR THREE YEARS, EVEN THOUGH THEY KNEW THEY HAD NO LEGAL BASIS. They just wanted to rip me off & they thought they could intimidate me into paying by threatening to take our house from us.
> I phoned the tax office & tried to communicate with them politely & the moron told  me, _"Just pay it & if we find that you didn't owe it, we'll give you a refund."_  Yeah....they'll tie me up with huge legal fees & it will take years of litigation.
> 
> I told them they were the worst criminal scum.  Then I wrote to the council person in my district AND the Mayor.   Last week, (just before I wrote to the Governor) I received a notice from the Tax Office that the Lien has been lifted.   Well.......they tried their best.........
> I have a souvenir - a 1-foot high stack of tax bills, lien notices & threats to "Sell my house at auction" if I don't pay.
> _*When you mess with the best, you lose like the rest. *_
> 
> Yeah.....  I'm quite familiar with scare tactics.
> _"You must get the vaccine or you'll lose your job & your doctor won't see you."
> "You must get the vaccine to protect others."  _(even though they already admitted the vaccine does not prevent transmission to others)
> _"You must get the vaccine or you'll get sick & die - or end up in one of those (imaginary) meat trucks in hospital parking lots."
> "You must believe everything we tell you - without questioning."_


Well, its painful. But when you are in the right and have that will and passion to set the record straight  its a small victory.  What a horrid mess and pain they put you through. Glad they got caught.


----------



## suds00

ivermectin is an anti-parasitic drug developed in 1975.it is mostly used on large animals[horses,cows].it is not approved for treating covid-19


----------



## MarciKS

suds00 said:


> ivermectin is an anti-parasitic drug developed in 1975.it is mostly used on large animals[horses,cows].it is not approved for treating covid-19


they won't take the vaccine but the numb skulls are dumb enough to take horse medicine and get sick as hell and take up yet another hospital bed. LOL


----------



## John cycling

Pauline1954 said:


> The point you miss is why are they giving it to us when the 25 death count was reached and now beyond this. After 25 dead in a trial they are supposed to close the program down. Ive heard this from the inventor of the mRna and other doctors and scientists.  But we are way the heck over that count. And they are still testing it out.



Would I  ever consent to having dangerous poisons injected in my body????

...................... *naaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*        

However I did have a big bowl of oats this morning.


----------



## Pauline1954

suds00 said:


> ivermectin was developed to treat horses not people.the source material for this should be quoted.


Ok


MarciKS said:


> they won't take the vaccine but the numb skulls are dumb enough to take horse medicine and get sick as hell and take up yet another hospital bed. LOL



Here are a few screenshots to read. Ive attached the links as well. Its a lot of reading but worth the information. Well, for me I like to read a lot. But picking and choosing how long on what is hard when i have other pressing things I should be doing.

There are several ncbi med studies that mention wonderdrug. The pictures here are from another study, I thinkbut maybe not. However i think its explained some of the history and uses of ivermectin.  Ive opened up several readers on this subject may be interested in. I need to get on with my commission painting. So, enjoy. No need to kill the messenger. 

There are a couple of images in png format. Not sure why but system wont let me upload that one.

Wonderdrug history

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3043740/

I've wonder for many years about the effect of illnesses on the human body. But it hadnt occurred until doctors started prescribing ivermectin in their protocol. Now, this is a rabbit hole.  Ive got several older medical books and have found some interesting things in them. Im going to look at them probably next month. September is a challenge month for one of my art groups.  If i get started, I wont stop.  So take a look at the worm book link below. OmGosh.  Its very interesting.

Worm book.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK116072/


----------



## Pauline1954

Folks, there are very many different ways ivermectin is used. For farm animals, injections, paste and also putting it in water.  I meant to add there is liquid form and it just slopped up on the backs of cows if thats what is best method for the farmer. So it is absorbed through the hyde.

For people it comes in pill form. FYI.   A lot of compounding pharmacies can make it if your pharmacy wont give it to you with the script from your doctor.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> _We can *always *expect to be lied to where money is concerned.  _I've been through it with Dept. of Water & Power for 2 years & after I contacted the Mayor with proof of their FRAUDULENT BILLING & FRAUDULENT METER READINGS, they had to pay huge fines & the Mayor's office forced them to not bill me for ANYTHING FOR 2 YEARS.  Thieves don't always hang around dark parking lots - many work in offices.
> 
> The L.A. Tax Collector's office tried to raise my property taxes on my house's reassessed value after my parents died by trying to turn the change of ownership into a sale, & also tried to make us pay fines & interest for _"Past Due Property Taxes." _ They put liens on my house & demanded over $32,000.00 plus fines, penalties & interest, even though our probate attorney repeatedly sent them the proper legal forms that specifically said a property passed down to blood relatives cannot be reassessed.
> They Tax Collector KNEW this & still tried to collect fines, penalties, etc.  FOR THREE YEARS, EVEN THOUGH THEY KNEW THEY HAD NO LEGAL BASIS. They just wanted to rip me off & they thought they could intimidate me into paying by threatening to take our house from us.
> I phoned the tax office & tried to communicate with them politely & the moron told  me, _"Just pay it & if we find that you didn't owe it, we'll give you a refund."_  Yeah....they'll tie me up with huge legal fees & it will take years of litigation.
> 
> I told them they were the worst criminal scum.  Then I wrote to the council person in my district AND the Mayor.   Last week, (just before I wrote to the Governor) I received a notice from the Tax Office that the Lien has been lifted.   Well.......they tried their best.........
> I have a souvenir - a 1-foot high stack of tax bills, lien notices & threats to "Sell my house at auction" if I don't pay.
> _*When you mess with the best, you lose like the rest. *_
> 
> Yeah.....  I'm quite familiar with scare tactics.
> _"You must get the vaccine or you'll lose your job & your doctor won't see you."
> "You must get the vaccine to protect others."  _(even though they already admitted the vaccine does not prevent transmission to others)
> _"You must get the vaccine or you'll get sick & die - or end up in one of those (imaginary) meat trucks in hospital parking lots."
> "You must believe everything we tell you - without questioning."_


No need to yell


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

So much for not putting "poison in my body" !!!


----------



## Knight

I think most are aware that a virus spread world wide was/is causing death. Vaccines became available, making the choice to take the vaccine is a calculated risk.

calculated risk
a risk that you consider worth taking because the result, if it is successful, will be so good:
https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/dictionary/english/calculated-risk

Maybe like vaccines developed in the past that took years to be proven to do more good than harm will be the end result of what is happening now. Only time, risk, & documentation of results will we know. 

Meanwhile increasing death rate has demanding people get vaccinations the topic most read.


----------



## Ladybj

charry said:


> Don’t believe anything google says knight....it always contradicts itself !


I agree... Just as it shows how many people died from Covid.  Can't believe everything you hear on the Local News or read on the internet.


----------



## win231

MarciKS said:


> they won't take the vaccine but the numb skulls are dumb enough to take horse medicine and get sick as hell and take up yet another hospital bed. LOL


Fear not only sells; it also causes desperation, in some.


----------



## Ladybj

win231 said:


> _We can *always *expect to be lied to where money is concerned.  _I've been through it with Dept. of Water & Power for 2 years & after I contacted the Mayor with proof of their FRAUDULENT BILLING & FRAUDULENT METER READINGS, they had to pay huge fines & the Mayor's office forced them to not bill me for ANYTHING FOR 2 YEARS.  Thieves don't always hang around dark parking lots - many work in offices.
> 
> The L.A. Tax Collector's office tried to raise my property taxes on my house's reassessed value after my parents died by trying to turn the change of ownership into a sale, & also tried to make us pay fines & interest for _"Past Due Property Taxes." _ They put liens on my house & demanded over $32,000.00 plus fines, penalties & interest, even though our probate attorney repeatedly sent them the proper legal forms that specifically said a property passed down to blood relatives cannot be reassessed.
> They Tax Collector KNEW this & still tried to collect fines, penalties, etc.  FOR THREE YEARS, EVEN THOUGH THEY KNEW THEY HAD NO LEGAL BASIS. They just wanted to rip me off & they thought they could intimidate me into paying by threatening to take our house from us.
> I phoned the tax office & tried to communicate with them politely & the moron told  me, _"Just pay it & if we find that you didn't owe it, we'll give you a refund."_  Yeah....they'll tie me up with huge legal fees & it will take years of litigation.
> 
> I told them they were the worst criminal scum.  Then I wrote to the council person in my district AND the Mayor.   Last week, (just before I wrote to the Governor) I received a notice from the Tax Office that the Lien has been lifted.   Well.......they tried their best.........
> I have a souvenir - a 1-foot high stack of tax bills, lien notices & threats to "Sell my house at auction" if I don't pay.
> _*When you mess with the best, you lose like the rest. *_
> 
> Yeah.....  I'm quite familiar with scare tactics.
> _"You must get the vaccine or you'll lose your job & your doctor won't see you."
> "You must get the vaccine to protect others."  _(even though they already admitted the vaccine does not prevent transmission to others)
> _"You must get the vaccine or you'll get sick & die - or end up in one of those (imaginary) meat trucks in hospital parking lots."
> "You must believe everything we tell you - without questioning."_


I am going through something similar with my Home Warranty company.  OH MY!!!!!  Long story short, we have been without AC for a few days with over 100 degrees heat index... it was MISERABLE to say the least. They sent a low class company out which did not know their left hand from their right - they hire the cheapest  help they can get.  Any hue...we had to go beyond the Home Warranty company..AC is on and working at the moment.  I called an Attorney - looking for a call on Monday.  It got to that point.  Something may come of getting an attorney or not but we will see.


----------



## Irwin

People don't trust the various covid vaccines, which have been FDA approved for fighting the virus, at least for emergency use, but they do trust ivermectin, hydroxychloroquine, bleach, and other "cures" that are deemed to be unsafe by the medical community but promoted by radio and TV conspiracy theorists.

We live in a bizarre world. Or I guess mass psychosis explains it.


----------



## Pauline1954

win231 said:


> Fear not only sells; it also causes desperation, in some.


----------



## Jennina

MarciKS said:


> they won't take the vaccine but the numb skulls are dumb enough to take horse medicine and get sick as hell and take up yet another hospital bed. LOL


In this day and age, it's okay for a boy to identify as a girl and vice versa. Maybe it's time we let people identify as a horse?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

fmdog44 said:


> Not to mention the millions turning in to lizards.





fmdog44 said:


> Not to mention the millions turning in to lizards.


fmdog44...Don't take this the wrong way. I say it to my son all the time when he causes me to laugh hysterically.  *You so crazy! *


----------



## mellowyellow

With our Sydney hospitals bursting at the seams with ICU Covid patients, and deaths on the rise, our NSW state Premier has used the carrot and the stick approach and it’s working very well. She said ‘If you want to get out of lockdown – get vaccinated - and once we reach a certain percentage (70 or 80%) of the population vaccinated, we can open up and get back to normal’.  People of all ages are now racing to get the jab and hopefully it won't be long before that goal is reached.


----------



## Ladybj

mellowyellow said:


> With our Sydney hospitals bursting at the seams with ICU Covid patients, and deaths on the rise, our NSW state Premier has used the carrot and the stick approach and it’s working very well. She said ‘If you want to get out of lockdown – get vaccinated - and once we reach a certain percentage (70 or 80%) of the population vaccinated, we can open up and get back to normal’.  People of all ages are now racing to get the jab and hopefully it won't be long before that goal is reached.


But now they are talking about giving vaccinated people a Booster shot...


----------



## Ladybj

Irwin said:


> People don't trust the various covid vaccines, which have been FDA approved for fighting the virus, at least for emergency use, but they do trust ivermectin, hydroxychloroquine, bleach, and other "cures" that are deemed to be unsafe by the medical community but promoted by radio and TV conspiracy theorists.
> 
> We live in a bizarre world. Or I guess mass psychosis explains it.


It's not the World - the World is fine.


----------



## Shero

More than *5.22 billion doses* have been administered across 183 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 40.2 million doses a day.

In the U.S., *369 million doses* have been given so far. In the last week, an average of 886,566 doses per day were administered.

The Maldives leads the world, with enough vaccinations to cover *91.8%* of its population.

It is now becoming the pandemic of the “*unvaccinated.”

Stats from bloomberg.com*


----------



## suds00

Ladybj said:


> But isn't there a booster shot coming out for people that have been vaccinated?  So how effected is the vaccine?


a booster is generally required for vaccines ,annually or semi-annually.


----------



## Brookswood

Ladybj said:


> One life is one too many.


Right now we have over 660,000 lives lost to Covid just in the USA.  Plenty of 'too many' in my opinion.


----------



## Pauline1954

Brookswood said:


> Right now we have over 660,000 lives lost to Covid just in the USA.  Plenty of 'too many' in my opinion.


Fda used to have a 25 limit lives lost.  Their plan is coming unraveled.


----------



## win231

MarciKS said:


> they won't take the vaccine but the numb skulls are dumb enough to take horse medicine and get sick as hell and take up yet another hospital bed. LOL


That's right.  And they'll not only get sick, they'll have a strange craving for alfalfa.


----------



## Giants fan1954

suds00 said:


> ivermectin is an anti-parasitic drug developed in 1975.it is mostly used on large animals[horses,cows].it is not approved for treating covid-19


You can buy it OTC at any farm supply store such as Tractor Supply.


----------



## Brookswood

Maybe.


----------



## Brookswood

Is there a TP like run on ivermectin coming?  I have it on good authority (Mr. Ed himself) that some stores are already seeing shortages.       

If you don't know about Mr. Ed, look him up.


----------



## Becky1951

Ivermectin has been used for years as a parasite treatment for humans. Its not for animal use only.


----------



## John cycling

According to various descriptions, ivermectin is a synthetic chemical medication that kills parasites and bacteria.  That it potentially kills all the beneficial bacteria in the body's digestive system means that it could disrupt one of the most vitally important functions of the body.  Additionally, Tractor Supply has posted this message <-- from the manufacturer of ivermection on their website. Although not as dangerous as the petro-chemical shots, there are better alternatives.

I feel that using a preparation of well known herbs in a *parasite cleanse* would be safer, more effective and specifically directed to the purpose of killing parasites, without potentially harming the rest of the bodily functions.  Various parasite cleanses are readily available from natural food stores, Ebay, Walmart, and many other locations.  I have used parasite cleanses many times and have found them to be not only very effective, but also without having any harmful effects.


----------



## Ladybj

Brookswood said:


> Right now we have over 660,000 lives lost to Covid just in the USA.  Plenty of 'too many' in my opinion.


No disrespect but we know this number is accurate because........???


----------



## Brookswood

Ladybj said:


> No disrespect but we know this number is accurate because........???


Johns Hopkins has a reputation for pretty good work in these areas. Also, I know several people who work in Covid wards and their tales of the  ups and downs in patient counts match the general trends nationwide over the past year.

New data show that my number is no longer accurate. It's higher, now up to 674,000 dead.


----------



## Ladybj

Brookswood said:


> Johns Hopkins has a reputation for pretty good work in these areas. Also, I know several people who work in Covid wards and their tales of the  ups and downs in patient counts match the general trends nationwide over the past year.
> 
> New data show that my number is no longer accurate. It's higher, now up to 674,000 dead.


So the people you know who work in Covid wards list Covid as death when it was something totally different?  Just asking.


----------



## win231

Ladybj said:


> No disrespect but we know this number is accurate because........???


Exactly the point.  We're expected to just accept whatever number is thrown at us - and the people doing the throwing have already lied to us before.


----------



## win231

Ladybj said:


> So the people you know who work in Covid wards list Covid as death when it was something totally different?  Just asking.


They're forced to under threat of termination.  It's not unusual & not limited to the medical field.  I've worked in other fields where the same crap goes on.  Most people are not willing to lose their jobs & go through months of unemployment while they try to sue their employer for wrongful termination.  AND, when that case is settled, guess what happens when their new prospective employer gets a reference?  They get a bad reference.  Yes, it's illegal, but it's done again & again.  I've proven it with previous employers.  And I made sacrifices to get justice & make them pay for it.


----------



## Pauline1954

win231 said:


> Exactly the point.  We're expected to just accept whatever number is thrown at us - and the people doing the throwing have already lied to us before.


Thats why you do your own research.


----------



## charry

All the government are lying....they tell us nothing..and only what they want to tell us....
If they told us  the truth ,there would be mayhem all over the world .......


----------



## suds00

there is mayhem now


----------



## Brookswood

Here's new data from Israel on new Covid cases, new Covid severe cases, and new Covid deaths for people aged 60+.   It includes current data from those who have received the booster shot.


----------



## Ladybj

charry said:


> All the government are lying....they tell us nothing..and only what they want to tell us....
> If they told us  the truth ,there would be mayhem all over the world .......


I agree.  And with that, you think I want to take a quick moving vaccine that is being pushed quicker than a street drug...jmo.  For now, NO THANKS!


----------



## Ladybj

Brookswood said:


> Here's new data from Israel on new Covid cases, new Covid severe cases, and new Covid deaths for people aged 60+.   It includes current data from those who have received the booster shot.
> 
> View attachment 183271


No disrespect at all.. but charts DO NOT give accurate information.  Its only numbers placed where someone want them to be.


----------



## charry

Ladybj said:


> I agree.  And with that, you think I want to take a quick moving vaccine that is being pushed quicker than a street drug...jmo.  For now, NO THANKS!


Nope here also.lady ..........today they are starting the Flu Jabs 2 months early.......
Hope it mixes well with everyone’s covid ......


----------



## Brookswood

In the last few weeks, there have been studies from England, Israel and now nine USA states
showing the effectiveness of the vaccines in preventing serious illness and hospitalization:

https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7037e2.htm?s_cid=mm7037e2_w


----------



## win231

Ladybj said:


> No disrespect at all.. but charts DO NOT give accurate information.  Its only numbers placed where someone want them to be.


LOL - Charts & Graphs.  I'm really surprised that people just accept whatever a graph or chart says, knowing they were generated by.........people.
I posted previously about my adventure with Dept. of Water & Power when they tried to rip me off (and hundreds of other customers) on insane electric bills & fraudulent meter readings.
When I spoke to someone in their office, they directed me to _*"Read the graph on your bill; it obviously shows increased use."*_
I said, "You really think all your customers are stupid.  *YOU* produce that graph on your computer; you make the lines as long as you want."

After I wrote to the Mayor & the Governor, they were forced to refund me & hundreds of other customers by giving them a year of bills that said _"No Payment Necessary"_ on them.  They were also forced (after much arguing & resistance) to install a digital meter that can be read from their office.  After that meter was installed, my electric went from $685.00 to $112.00.


----------



## Brookswood

deleted


----------



## win231

Brookswood said:


> deleted


What a tease.


----------



## Brookswood

The Delta variant is certainly mysterious.  I have to wonder what is the difference between countries that were badly affected by it and those that were not.


----------



## Ladybj

charry said:


> Nope here also.lady ..........today they are starting the Flu Jabs 2 months early.......
> Hope it mixes well with everyone’s covid ......


OH WOW!!!!!  Hubby gets the flu jab every year and every year he gets a pretty bad cough.  He will not connect the dots but I have.  But he is doing what he feels is best for him. To all that pray...keep him in your prayers.


----------



## fmdog44

charry said:


> Thats the chance we take butterfly , most were over 80 with underline illness s...
> But so many , healthy, under 40s have died of the vaccine ....
> And now they want to give it to our children .....my mind boggles
> We will never know the true numbers ,  that have died from the virus and the vaccines,
> I’m just glad I’ve refused it to be honest !!....


So you are saying the hospitals and the medical staffs and autopsies and funeral directors and cemeteries and all media are all in a Satan Bug conspiracy????????????


----------



## win231

Ladybj said:


> OH WOW!!!!!  Hubby gets the flu jab every year and every year he gets a pretty bad cough.  He will not connect the dots but I have.  But he is doing what he feels is best for him. To all that pray...keep him in your prayers.


Once someone has the mindset of_ "More drugs & vaccines = better health,_" it is often impossible to change their minds.
When my dad reached 80 yrs, he constantly had me take him to the doctor every few weeks.  He thought lots of doctor visits, blood tests, labs, bone scans, iron supplements & daily aspirin would keep him healthy & prolong his life & he demanded everything from the doctor, who would make faces & smile at me.  I played along - whatever made him happy.
My sister _was_ one of those _"Gotta get a flu shot every year 'cuz my doctor says I should 'cuz I'm diabetic."_
But after being bedridden for 2 weeks after each flu shot, she said,_ "Screw this.....NO MORE."_
She also realized that I never had a flu shot, my one & only flu was 38 years ago & I'm also diabetic.


----------



## fmdog44

Ladybj said:


> But isn't there a booster shot coming out for people that have been vaccinated?  So how effected is the vaccine?


Ever hear of the *variance* killing thousands every day?


----------



## win231

Brookswood said:


> Is there a TP like run on ivermectin coming?  I have it on good authority (Mr. Ed himself) that some stores are already seeing shortages.
> 
> If you don't know about Mr. Ed, look him up.


Of course, Of course.


----------



## charry

fmdog44 said:


> So you are saying the hospitals and the medical staffs and autopsies and funeral directors and cemeteries and all media are all in a Satan Bug conspiracy????????????


Yep


----------



## Just Jeff

Pauline1954 said:


> People wouldnt believe it unless cdc said it. Which they arent. We havent heard the beginning of the worse part.   I am sure of it.  I do research everyday following links and stories from the sources Ive found. I can also tell you we are lied to about ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine. Anyone wanting the links to the document let me know.  Ive done more research on ivermectin and it was considered a wonder drug in the seventies and the scientist won an award for it if i remember correctly. Id have to go back and read the medical document but wouldnt be that dificult to find.


Hundreds if not thousands of sources have been banished from the internet.  
It might be good for those who want to know if you could share the links to the document soon before it also is "un"findable.    This has happened for decades, not just the last two years, btw. 

People are still able to do research themselves, but it is much more difficult with a lot more false sites present today than just a few months ago,   and "true" sites with good info gone.


----------



## Just Jeff

Butterfly said:


> What about the millions who have died of the virus??


That remains to this day unproven.    Have people died, yes.   But almost never from a virus the last two years.


----------



## Just Jeff

win231 said:


> I've never seen a doctor for a headache.  She probably didn't connect the headache to the vaccine because she wanted to believe the vaccine is safe & effective.  That's what most people who get the vaccine _want _to believe.
> Besides, we've been told to _"Expect to feel ill after the vaccine because......that proves it's working."_
> *Had she not had the vaccine, she'd still be alive.  And (like myself & thousands of others) never had Covid, or (like thousands of others) had it & recovered.*
> You're trying to blame the patient because you don't want to blame the vaccine.


Yes.   A frequent daily occurrence,  sadly.


----------



## Just Jeff

win231 said:


> We can *always *expect to be lied to where money is concerned.


Yes.  Even when no money is concerned.  Test everything and/or do not accept it until something is proven true.


----------



## win231

Don M. said:


> It seems that this Pro/Anti vaccine argument will be with us for as long as the virus is an issue.  Personally, I just hope that those who deny the severity of this virus, and the value of the vaccines, have the good sense to stay isolated.
> 
> There are a lot of patients laying in the hospitals who seem to have a common denominator....."I wish I had gotten the vaccine".


How many have you interviewed?
How did you find the time?


----------



## win231

suds00 said:


> ivermectin is an anti-parasitic drug developed in 1975.it is mostly used on large animals[horses,cows].it is not approved for treating covid-19


No one should ever take Ivermectin.
I took one last week & I've been neighing, whinnying & mooing ever since.


----------



## oldman

I know this is hard to believe because when a friend that I used to fly with told me, I refused to believe him at first. We were talking on the phone when he told me that he had found out that he is Diabetic. He said that he just felt tired and rundown for weeks and thought maybe he had COVID. He went to the doctor and was checked pretty good for just an office check-up, but the doctor ordered a couple of blood tests and he was to go back to the doctors in a week.

A week later he goes back to the doctor and the doctor told him that he was 75% sure that he’s Diabetic, but they need to do one more test at the hospital to make certain. He went and had a glucose test done and then back to the doctor who told him, yep, he has diabetes, but will only need to take a pill for now and as long as he sticks to his diet, it shouldn’t get any worse.

It was then that the doctor told him that by the way, you had COVID. My friend was surprised and asked the doctor how he knew. The doctor told him that one of the blood tests included an antibody test for COVID and it showed positive. I didn’t believe him until I asked my doctor if it was possible to have the virus and never know it and he said absolutely it is. I just assumed that if you got COVID, you would become ill, but my doctors said, no, not necessarily.


----------



## GAlady

win231 said:


> No one should ever take Ivermectin.
> I took one last week & I've been neighing, whinnying & mooing ever since.


You can make fun of Ivermectin, but it kept several members of my family out of the hospital and possibly dying.  The medical community make fun of it because it is cheap.  I will always have a supply on hand.


----------



## chic

GAlady said:


> You can make fun of Ivermectin, but it kept several members of my family out of the hospital and possibly dying.  The medical community make fun of it because it is cheap.  I will always have a supply on hand.


It won't hurt you.


----------



## Sunny

GAlady said:


> You can make fun of Ivermectin, but it kept several members of my family out of the hospital and possibly dying.  The medical community make fun of it because it is cheap.  I will always have a supply on hand.


I bet it also kept you and several members of your family from getting other equine diseases as well. No hoof and mouth disease! Hooray!


----------



## GAlady

Sunny said:


> I bet it also kept you and several members of your family from getting other equine diseases as well. No hoof and mouth disease! Hooray!


You are not funny.


----------



## John cycling

Sunny said:


> I bet it also kept you and several members of your family from getting other equine diseases as well. No hoof and mouth disease! Hooray!



You should try it.


----------



## Lawrence00

GAlady said:


> You are not funny.


She seems to have a lot of hate within her.

It was widely used in India and other places to save millions of lives.


----------



## Sunny

Er, Lawrence00, you are indeed batting 00 on several counts.

About your free psychoanalysis of me (I presume that is me that you were talking about), it is true that the insanity being foisted on us by social media is hateful, as it continues to cost lives. And I do have a certain amount of "hate" in me, particularly for one individual who has been in the news a lot, and deserves to be hated.

But just FYI, since you seem to be interested in my mental condition, I am very lucky and blessed to have good health, a wonderful family, all of us very close (emotionally, if not physically), and tons of friends. I am one of the happiest people I know. What I "hate" is the ignorance that continues to diminish all of our quality of life. Some things deserve to be hated.

About your outdated proclamation of horse medicine in India being a cure (or whatever) for Covid, here's an item for your perusal.

There is no scientific basis for claims of ivermectin’s success in Uttar Pradesh, India - Poynter


----------



## Just Jeff

oldman said:


> It was then that the doctor told him that by the way, you had COVID. My friend was surprised and asked the doctor how he knew. The doctor told him that one of the blood tests included an antibody test for COVID and it showed positive. I didn’t believe him until I asked my doctor if it was possible to have the virus and never know it and he said absolutely it is. I just assumed that if you got COVID, you would become ill, but my doctors said, no, not necessarily.


The doctors lied,  maybe not on purpose- they were just telling what they had been told to say ("officially"),  under the new world medicine system.
Some honest doctors and testers, showed that if someone tested positive for it, that meant nothing at all, the tests fail every day both pos and neg.   If someone tests pos for it, but has no symptoms,  they don't have it.  Later they test neg, and find out they never had it.  
What the tests test for is gullibility.   The antibody test results can be from a cold during childhood, nothing at all related to cvd.


----------



## Just Jeff

Lawrence00 said:


> She seems to have a lot of hate within her.
> 
> It was widely used in India and other places to save millions of lives.


Oh, see, can you say ?  
The things that save lives, or that even just could save lives,  are not permitted in the new world medicine system.  
The world is full of lies and hate,  and it is hard to find an honest person anywhere. (how's that song about "honesty" go, for decades now) .


----------



## Lavinia

oldman said:


> I know this is hard to believe because when a friend that I used to fly with told me, I refused to believe him at first. We were talking on the phone when he told me that he had found out that he is Diabetic. He said that he just felt tired and rundown for weeks and thought maybe he had COVID. He went to the doctor and was checked pretty good for just an office check-up, but the doctor ordered a couple of blood tests and he was to go back to the doctors in a week.
> 
> A week later he goes back to the doctor and the doctor told him that he was 75% sure that he’s Diabetic, but they need to do one more test at the hospital to make certain. He went and had a glucose test done and then back to the doctor who told him, yep, he has diabetes, but will only need to take a pill for now and as long as he sticks to his diet, it shouldn’t get any worse.
> 
> It was then that the doctor told him that by the way, you had COVID. My friend was surprised and asked the doctor how he knew. The doctor told him that one of the blood tests included an antibody test for COVID and it showed positive. I didn’t believe him until I asked my doctor if it was possible to have the virus and never know it and he said absolutely it is. I just assumed that if you got COVID, you would become ill, but my doctors said, no, not necessarily.


The virus has so many different symptoms that it's very likely that many people have had it without realising.


----------



## Just Jeff

Lavinia said:


> The virus has so many different symptoms that it's very likely that many people have had it without realising.


There was a website a few months ago,  "official" like,  that named 86 symptoms associated with the fake disease,  and yet 
someone /anyone could have ALL 86 symptoms and NOT have the disease....  
Symptoms included shallow breathing,  hard or difficult breathing,  normal breathing,  high temperature,  low temperature,  aches, pains,  lack of pain,  dizziness,  stuffiness,  i.e. anyone alive .....  
It was attempting to , along with the system,  get more people to go more often to the fake doctors to get the fake testing to get more under the spell cast upon them.....


----------



## Just Jeff

charry said:


> This is just one person, ..How many aren’t they telling us about.........how many more , will it affect......?


It affects everyone, due to the world system in place.  If someone is not under their spell,  they want them to be.


----------

